# spark plug wires



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

Iwas wondering if NOLOGY spark plug wires are a worthy investment


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

No. Just stick with the stock wires, you will not see any gain or improvement from the nology wires. Money is best spent elsewhere.


----------



## gtir ser (Jun 29, 2003)

NOLOGY WIRES ARE GOOD WHEN USED WITH THE RIGHT PLUGS I PUT THEM ON MY 91 SER WITH AN MSD IGNITION AND GAINED
9 HP 8 TQ NOT TOO BAD FOR 325$


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

what is so good about the MSD ignition? I heard about them but don't know why they're good.

I'm currently running NGK blue wires, from my experience the power deilvery is smoother and the engine just fires better, but then again my stock wires are as old as my car... that can be the reason


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

Why don't you guys upgrade the spark plugs to Iridium ones. Coupled with the Nology wires will give you better firing system.


----------



## gtir ser (Jun 29, 2003)

denso iridium plugs is what i used on my 91 ser
the msd is an ignition amplifier
allowing far more power for optimum spark constantly


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2003)

How about Splitfire wires? I heard that if you have a SR20DET swap for better power delivery you can get the ones for 300 ZX ?

Or is this misleading info?


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Had Denso Iridiums and Nologys before and I have since switched to NGK for both.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

I just stuck with stock wires. You can spend the extra money on way more useful things in my opinon.


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

splitfire spark plugs your crazy man,i have seen the electrodes completley melt on them. NGK's are the way 2 go,when i first got my SE-R i found autolites in it, i flipped the f*#K out and threw them across the shop....lol


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

GA15 said:


> *Why don't you guys upgrade the spark plugs to Iridium ones. Coupled with the Nology wires will give you better firing system. *


totally misleading!


----------



## GA15DE (Jul 17, 2006)

*GA15DE*

HI
I WANT TO KNOW WICH Spark Plug Wire Set i need for my car ( ga15de dohc ) and are the best for my engine?
byr


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

GA15DE said:


> HI
> I WANT TO KNOW WICH Spark Plug Wire Set i need for my car ( ga15de dohc ) and are the best for my engine?
> byr


A stock set will work the best. Most guys that know what they are talking about will tell you the same thing.


----------

